# Wind-Up Kinetic Wooden Sculpture



## dhugger (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I just finished up a new sculpture I thought I'd share. I call it, Annulation. Its rings are essentially three carefully balanced pendulums all mounted onto a fourth pendulum. When wound, it will run for about 5 - 7 minutes. It has an almost mesmerizing effect as it spins.










I have a video and woodworking plans for it posted on my website: http://www.derekhugger.com/annulation.html

I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.

Best,
Derek


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

That is really really cool I'd like to try something like that......one day.


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*Wow*

This would be great for a rehab center!


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

Its pretty amazing I think.
But what system did you use for the winding?


----------



## Ipitome (Oct 23, 2013)

Neat.
I want to build one of these one day.
But I'd want mine to run all day.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm completely fascinated by these things. I'd love to find out what makes it 'go'. 
Great job.


----------



## patternboy (Nov 21, 2013)

Very interesting. Great job.


----------

